# modder to build 12x7135 3 mode driver



## las3r (Oct 24, 2011)

wanted a modder to build me a 12x7135 3 mode driver from the drivers i have or if u have them.

pm me with a reasonable price 

or

if nobody can..... can anyone post a drawing on how to wire one up


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi las3r,

Here I just got done posting some pics on exactly that.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?313593-help-on-making-12x7135-3-mode-driver


What are you wanting to put this board in? What LED or LEDs are you using?


----------



## las3r (Oct 24, 2011)

ahhh did not see that thread im going to be using a XML-U2 led and will be building something like this 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?323719-***SOLD***-XML-King-Of-Throw&highlight=

may be with a Aspheric lens?


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 25, 2011)

I think this is something you can do your self. I am well aware of the feeling you get when your electronics get ed. I have had that experience more than I care to admit, but these drivers are very cheap and once you have done it a time or two they are simple yet very effective and powerful circuits.

I really think you can do this, and we've all got your back. If you need help trouble shooting you can post pics.


----------



## las3r (Oct 25, 2011)

thanks vestureofblood i stayed up late and got half way done lol ill post pics after work tonight


----------



## las3r (Oct 25, 2011)

hooked it up like this http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...-3-mode-driver

and no luck 

is there away to test the driver without being in a flashlight ?

if so i have this DMM http://www.hobby-hour.com/electronics/3320multimeter.php


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 26, 2011)

Dont be discouraged this is only a minor set back.

The most common reason for this stuff not to work is a short. Its very easy to get an accidental connection. You can use your DMM to check for this. Switch to the continuity setting ( the one that makes noise when you touch the leads together if you didnt already know  ) A common place for these boards to short is where the LED- wire attaches to the main board. If that wire is touching one of the other legs of a 7135 chip besides the right leg of the one is it suppose to that will = no light. Or if that same wire is touching the outer gold rim = same thing. Another common place is also where the LED + wire connects, if that touches the outer rim of the board = no light.

If all those check out touch one of your DMM leads to one of the connections going to the slave and then touch the other lead to each of the other 2 slave wires. You should not have continuity touching any combination of the 3 wires.

We could more easily help if you had a picture of the actual drivers that you worked on.

If you want to do your work outside of the light ( I do mine that way often) just stick another LED to a good solid chunk of metal for a heat sink and hook up the driver to that with a battery etc on the table, this makes trouble shooting much easier.


If by chance you dont find a short, I would disconnect the slave and hook up the main board only and see if the board is working.


----------

